# Ghostex question...



## Fabiola (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone used Ghostex? My local store recommend it as a yeast nutrient but I don't see a lot of people in this forum using it? is it good to use it?


----------



## TonyP (Nov 8, 2012)

As with many questions, the answer is, "it depends". From my perspective, there is no substantive downside to using a yeast nutrient such as Ghostex. However, I don't add anything to the wine process that is not necessary, even a nutrient. Thus, I wouldn't add nutrients unless it was necessary to improve yeast activity.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 8, 2012)

I googled it and it says it can be used in combination with either Yeast Nutrient or Yeast Energizer for inceased yeast activity, I have been making my wines without it and they are fine, I know we don't need it, but I was wondering if the wine could be improved by adding ghostex to the must... just a thought...


----------



## joea132 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeast nutrient only serves to help your yeast have a healthy fermentation and limits your chances for a stuck fermentation. Stressed yeast can impart off tastes and odors to your wine, hydrogen sulfide being the more common of these. 

It's basically a cheap insurance. I use fermaid K at one gram per gallon or 2.5 grams per lug. If you have a high sugar must, it is very advisable to use it and also to chose a yeast strain that can handle high alcohol.


----------

